# rooting droid 2 a955 v. 4.5.601



## droidgrrl (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm a new droid 2 owner, trying to no avail to get some consistent information about the best way to root this phone. Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give.

This is kind of old, but it is still the best way to go (I've read some posts saying that Petesmotoraltool no longer works, but then I've read other posts where it appears to still work, at least for some folks):
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/01/how-to-root-the-droid2-droidx2-droidx-and-droid3-running-gingerbread/

Here's what I'm running:
android version: 2.3.3
system version: 4.5.601

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

On 4.5.601 one-click root should work fine and is the only way to gain root except if you're up to creating your own SBF images and all that jazz.


----------



## droidgrrl (Oct 15, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## droidgrrl (Oct 15, 2012)

The dreaded 4.5.629 had downloaded itself unbeknownst to me and was lurking and wanting to install itself.

here is what I did:
(1) I found a free file manager program and figured out how to get access to rename files:
* rename /system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.apk to BlurUpdater_VZW.apk.bak,
* rename /system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.odex and BlurUpdater_VZW.odex.bak
(2) downloaded free cache manager and wiped the cache clean.

This seems to have done the trick, if I go into setting and hit "system updates" nothing happens, and there's no longer that lurking 4.5.629 update.

(3) I also installed OTA rootkeeper.

It took me while to get this all figured out but thanks to all the superuseful info here I was able complete the task.

Is there anything else I need to do to fend off the update?


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You wouldn't have to go through trial and error if you visited http://droid.koumakan.jp/ by the way.

It has some other information as well; while it focuses on the D2G, D2 is a lot like the former.

I admit I should get to writing the article on rooting methods but&#8230; laziness prevails.


----------



## farmeunit (Nov 8, 2012)

I can't find the exact through, but it's basically a newer version of the ezSBF root that I used on mine.
http://www.droidforu...tool-ezsbf.html

That link is to the .602, but there is another for .62x. If you still need this, I will post back. I can't remember my exact version, but the ezSBF worked great.


----------

